# Catering menu!



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

If anyone is interested, I will deliver to you guys but fee unfortunately will have to be determined by number of people*<P align=center>Staycations Catering Weekly Office Menu<P align=center>205-915-6934*<P align=center>$10.00 per person (some areas may require delivery fee)<P align=center>Plates & utensils included<P align=center>20orders minimum<P align=center>All orders in by 3pm previous day of delivery*

Monday*

Pulled Pork BBQ, Baked Beans, Potato Salad, Fresh Baked Cookies, bread*

Tuesday*

Shrimp Creole, White Rice, Cajun Black-eyed Peas, roll, praline banana pudding*

Wednesday*

Meatloaf, Mashed Red Potatoes, Stewed Green Beans, roll, brownies*

Thursday*

Smokehouse Grilled Chicken, Herb Roasted Red Potatoes, Skillet Fried Corn, chocolate chess pie*

Friday*

Spaghetti & Homemade Meatballs, Garlic Bread, Balsamic marinated tomatoes & cucumbers, peach cobbler*

Everyday Alternative Items $10.00 per Item*

Smoked Chicken Salad with Fresh Seasonal Fruit

Mixed Salad Greens with Full fixings and House Pineapple-Ginger Vinaigrette (Serves 8)

Soup of the day Serves 8

Sweet & Unsweet Tea $3.00 per gallon

Ice 8lb bag $2.00


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

:hungry


----------

